# LBK407 - New Home Lawn Journal



## Lbk407 (Jul 20, 2020)

Been lurking on here for a while now, figured it was time to make a journal now that I'm getting into the yard more.

Bought a new construction with 3k sqft of Celebration Bermuda in October '19. I've never had a lawn before so this is all new to me; I didn't even have my own lawn mower until May! We just switched to a Rachio 3 controller 2 weeks ago.

We started using a local lawn treatment company in the spring and they definitely got rid of our weeds but I'll be canceling at the end of the year to handle it myself. They come once every 2 months or so. Outside of their treatments, I've put down some light milo a few times and just got some Penterra to try to help with runoff on the clay soil. Soil test is on it's way.

Current mower is a 40V Ryobi 20" battery powered. Lowest setting is 1.5" so that's what I typically cut at once per week. This morning I took the blade off to add a few washers and then scalped it down in preparation for aerating and sand this week. Went over it a few times in different directions to try to catch everything.

Pics are after scalping today. As you can see, it's extremely bumpy. A few places have 4" deep ruts. Core aeration tomorrow morning. Planning on bringing in 5yds of sand for this weekend.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Lbk407 (Jul 20, 2020)

Tomorrow will be the first mow after sanding, still have some patches where it went on thick but overall it's looking good.

Just got soil test results from Yard Mastery - looks like I have some work to do. Sample was taken before leveling project.

I'm surprised that I'm still low on N with my Milo applications on top of the local company's products. I hit the yard with urea after aerating and again after sanding so hopefully that helped. Picked up some ironite a while back, figured I could throw that down this weekend.

Any product recommendations and application rates? Yard Mastery said to put down gypsum but no app rate. Still debating between liquid and granular for my 3k yard going forward. I hate the Scott's mini edgeguard spreader I got.


----------



## Lbk407 (Jul 20, 2020)

Anyone know what type of weeds these are? We've got a variety of things popping up, presumably from the sanding. I usually try to pull else when I see them but the round leaf ones just break off.


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

Second is crabgrass, not sure what the first one is.


----------

